# Mortgage Advisors, anyone recommend one?



## archiebald

Evening all, I currently have a house that has been valued at £350k. I have a mortgage currently that has 18 years left to run and have £247k worth of equity. What could I borrow, the online calculators aren't really conclusive.

I currently earn £38k but am getting a pay rise in January but would like to not factor this in as that'll be my mortgage over payment and holiday money. I'm 35 and would really like to take the next step up in terms of house ideally £370-400k house.

Thanks in advance


----------



## funkydunk

I used a guy called John Potts. Really good service nothing was too much trouble. 07709111500.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clyde

I've used Justin now for a number of years. Top guy and always goes above and beyond to get you the best deal. Tell him Mian recommended him

https://www.essexhomefinance.co.uk/About-Us/Our-People/


----------

